# Levando-se



## abovethelaws

*Levando-se* em consideração, para as todas as capitais, somente a média  das taxas entre 2002  e 2006, a cidade  fica na 9ª posição (44,8) quanto aos homicídios  da população em geral, e na 7ª (42) com relação aos  óbitos por armas de fogo.

*Levando-se - *sujeito indeterminado?
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rio_de_Janeiro_(cidade)#cite_note-RITLA-59


----------



## anaczz

Yep! Exatamente!
Acho que você pegou o sentido da coisa.


----------



## abovethelaws

Para falar a verdade anaczz, peguei, mas estou perdendo meu cabelo pensando neste negocio. 

I'm just trying to understand who the sujeito indeterminado applies to. 

"vive-se bem aqui" Here it's lived well?  

sujeito interminado se = he/she/it/one. It's not making any sense in English.


----------



## Carfer

> sujeito interminado se = he/she/it/one.


 
'_One_' but also '_people_'. '_Se_' is used to refer to persons in general or everyone. If '_se_' refers to 'h_e_' or _'she_' (definite subjects) it's reflexive or pronominal.


----------



## anaczz

O sujeito indeterminado aplica-se a todo mundo e a ninguém em particular.
Por isso é indeterminado.
Gramaticalmente não há um sujeito na oração, na prática, entende-se que qualquer pessoa que viva naquele lugar viverá bem.
É um bom lugar e permite que as pessoas vivam bem ali.
Trying in English:
Is a place where one lives well. (is it correct?)
Who is "one" ? No one, especificaly. Should be anybody.

In English there must have a subject, then you use "one" as subject. In Portuguese we can have a phrase with an undisclosed subject or even without a subject and, in this case, the word "se" may be used to indicate the indetermination of the subject.


----------



## almufadado

abovethelaws said:


> *Levando-se* em consideração, para as todas as capitais, somente a média  das taxas entre 2002  e 2006, a cidade  fica na 9ª posição (44,8) quanto aos homicídios  da população em geral, e na 7ª (42) com relação aos  óbitos por armas de fogo.*Levando-se - *sujeito indeterminado?



"Levando-se em consideração somente as médias das taxas ..." 

Certíssimo !

A outra hipótese seria 
"Apenas as médias das taxas (...) foram levadas em consideração ..."


----------



## abovethelaws

anaczz said:


> O sujeito indeterminado aplica-se a todo mundo e a ninguém em particular.
> Por isso é indeterminado.
> Gramaticalmente não há um sujeito na oração, na prática, entende-se que qualquer pessoa que viva naquele lugar viverá bem.
> É um bom lugar e permite que as pessoas vivam bem ali.
> Trying in English:
> Is a place where one lives well. (is it correct?)
> Who is "one" ? No one, especificaly. Should be anybody.
> 
> In English there must have a subject, then you use "one" as subject. In Portuguese we can have a phrase with an undisclosed subject or even without a subject and, in this case, the word "se" may be used to indicate the indetermination of the subject.



Em ingles dizemos "you", por exemplo, "did you read about this article in the newspaper? my goodness, how can you even do such a thing?", o "you" nao é necessariamente a pessoa com quem se fala mas indeterminado. O "se" intederminado em portugues tambem fica com o mesmo sentido?


----------



## anaczz

O sentido da frase é o mesmo, mas "se" não tem a função de sujeito e "you" tem.

Em português também pode ser dito:
*Como podem fazer uma coisa destas?*
Aqui o sujeito também é indeterminado e, embora o verbo esteja na 3ª pessoa do plural, o sujeito não é necessariamente eles/elas.

O se é complicado mesmo. Veja neste caso:
*Como pode-se fazer uma coisa destas?  *(Como podem-se fazer coisas assim?)
Aqui já não se trata de sujeito indeterminado, mas sim de voz passiva, pois posso dizer: 
*Como uma coisa destas pode ser feita?* (Como coisas assim podem ser feitas?)
Portanto o "se" será índice de indeterminação do sujeito somente quando o verbo da oração não admitir a voz passiva.


----------



## abovethelaws

Na Franca *se comem* caracóis

Aqui o verbo comer esta na segunda pessoa do plural. O verbo "se" faz o sentido "they"

In france they eat snails.


----------



## anaczz

(Na 3ª pessoa do plural, você quer dizer)
Nesse caso é voz passiva, uma vez que tem o mesmo significado que:
*Na França caracois são comidos.*

Você pode ver que o verbo está concordando com caracois.

Na França *bebe-se* vinho.
Na França *bebem-se* vários tipos de vinho.
Na França *comem-se *caracois.
Na França *come-se* Javali.


----------



## abovethelaws

Entendi, agora estou entendendo. A voz passiva versus a indeterminacao do sujeito.

*Ela vai se casar amanha.*
amanha ela será casada.


----------



## Vanda

abovethelaws said:


> Entendi, agora estou entendendo. A voz passiva versus a indeterminacao do sujeito.
> 
> *Ela vai se casar amanha.*
> amanha ela será casada.



hannn... sei não. A gente não diria assim, a não ser que quissésemos informar algo mais, tipo, _amanhã ela será casada pelo tio que é padre_, ou coisa semelhante.


----------



## almufadado

abovethelaws said:


> Entendi, agora estou entendendo. A voz passiva versus a indeterminacao do sujeito.
> 
> *Ela vai se casar amanha.*
> amanha ela será casada.



Se ela casar amanhá ... amanhã, ela *está*/estará casada ! 

Ela casa-se amanhã / Amanhã, ela casar-se-á  ... se o noivo fugir, amanhã ela (ainda) não será casada.

Será casada ou será solteira ? (Asking about her state )


to be married is a state so the verb is "estar". 

to get married is a action so the verb is "ser"/"ir".

Exception : idiom
(ela) É casada ou (ela) é solteira?


----------



## abovethelaws

You said being married is a state

So, one would say "estou casado"?


----------



## Vanda

Exato, mas não teria diferença aparente nenhuma se disser: sou casado.


----------



## almufadado

abovethelaws said:


> You said being married is a state
> 
> So, one would say "estou casado"?



"Estou casado !" é a forma correcta de dizer o estado civil.
"Estou casado com ela há 20 anos"

This describes the state you are in.  

This case has many variations and exceptions,  
Example:

"Sou casado com ela há 20 anos!" -> this is acceptable 
"ser casado" by itself can also mean/describe a state 

the same rules apply to "feliz/infeliz" , contente/descontente, concentrado/distraido" all states of a person 

"estou feliz com o meu novo carro" - > I am happy with my new car

"estou contente por ter saber que vais casar" -> I am very happy to  know that you are going to get married"

"Agora não que estou concentrado a escrever este post" -> Not now because I am focused on writting this post !


The exception:
"Ser feliz ou ter felicidade é um estado de alma " -> Being happy or having happiness is a state of the soul". 


Na forma oral, o contexto em geral é de acção, mais do que admissão de estado -> In the oral form, the context is usually of an action, more that an admission of state   

"Ela - Olá, meu nome é Cláudia e (eu) sou solteira ! 
"Ele - Me desculpa mas (eu) sou casado" !  

"Ele - Olha a Cláudia ! Ela é casada/feliz ?
 Amigo - Acho que é solteira/é feliz !"

"Ele - Olha a Cláudia ! Ela está casada/feliz ? 
 Amigo - Acho que (ainda) está solteira/feliz !"

"Ele - Olha a Cláudia !  Ela já se casou ?  
Amigo - Acho que ainda está solteira !"


----------



## abovethelaws

uh hum. estou entendo. 

E a frase "Como voce *se chama*? / como *se chama*?" could you guys break this one down for me?


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> (Na 3ª pessoa do plural, você quer dizer)
> Nesse caso é voz passiva, uma vez que tem o mesmo significado que:
> *Na França caracois são comidos.*
> 
> Você pode ver que o verbo está concordando com caracois.
> 
> Na França *bebe-se* vinho.
> Na França *bebem-se* vários tipos de vinho.
> Na França *comem-se *caracois.
> Na França *come-se* Javali.


 
A gramática não é exactamente o meu forte, como já tenho dito. Peço, por isso, que sejam benevolentes se esta minha questão for despropositada:
Nos casos que a anaczz enumerou acima não continuamos a estar perante um sujeito indeterminado? _'Na França *bebe-se* vinho'. _Quem é que bebe vinho? Alguém, as pessoas, os franceses e mais quem lá vive em geral. Se colocarmos a frase na voz passiva o sujeito converte-se em agente da passiva, que será, expressa ou implicitamente, _'por alguém'_ ou expressão equivalente com igual grau de indeterminação: _'Em França o vinho é bebido por alguém', pelas pessoas em geral. _
_'Na França *comem-se *caracóis'> 'Na França caracois são comidos por alguém',_ pelos franceses _._ 
Parece-me, por isso, que o '_se_', nessas frases continua a exprimir a indeterminação e que essas frases não estão na passiva. Ou estou errado?


----------



## abovethelaws

Exemplo: Eu sei que há um monte de coisas para ser feitas. 
Exemplo II: Eu sei que há um monte de coisas a se fazer. - I know that theres many things to be done.


----------



## abovethelaws

A canção ‘Lady Laura’, composta pelo Rei em 1976, em momento de solidão  num hotel de Nova York, se tornou (turned itself) uma das que mais fazem sucesso fora do  Brasil. 

And my knowledge tells me that this "se tornou" is a reflexive pronoun as the subject is obvious.

Great.


----------



## anaczz

Carfer said:


> _'Na França *bebe-se* vinho'. _Quem é que bebe vinho? Alguém, as pessoas, os franceses e mais quem lá vive em geral. Se colocarmos a frase na voz passiva o sujeito converte-se em agente da passiva, que será, expressa ou implicitamente, _'por alguém'_ ou expressão equivalente com igual grau de indeterminação: _'Em França o vinho é bebido por alguém', pelas pessoas em geral. _
> _'Na França *comem-se *caracóis'> 'Na França caracois são comidos por alguém',_ pelos franceses _._
> Parece-me, por isso, que o '_se_', nessas frases continua a exprimir a indeterminação e que essas frases não estão na passiva. Ou estou errado?


Pos é, Carfer, essas dúvidas do abovethelaws também me deram uma volta à cabeça!
Os casos de voz passiva e sujeito indeterminado são muito próximos e a gente fica numa dúvida danada.
Encontrei isto 

"Não há uma única interpretação possível. Já  aqui se disse várias vezes que os verbos transitivos — e *ouvir *é um verbo transitivo — podem  ocorrer nos dois tipos de construção que não identificam o sujeito:a)  na passiva sintética, com a partícula apassivante *se*, o verbo concorda com a expressão  nominal que o completa — «Aqui não se ouvem as tuas palavras»;
b)  na construção de sujeito indeterminado com *se*, o verbo mantém-se no singular, mesmo que a expressão  que o complete se encontre no plural — «Aqui não se ouve as tuas  palavras.»"  Ciberdúvidas

Portanto entendo que com os verbos transitivos fica mesmo complicado pois podem ser os dois casos.
Lembre-se também que em um caso clássico de voz passiva:
"Alugam-se casas."
as casas são alugadas por alguém, no entanto isto é voz passiva e a construção "Aluga-se casas." é considerada incorreta por muitos gramáticos, por falta de concordância.

Mais uma citação interessante:
"Seguindo este raciocínio, são correctas estas duas construções:
*c*) «Falam-se línguas estrangeiras.»
*d) «*Fala-se línguas estrangeiras.»
Na frase *c)*, temos a voz passiva, à semelhança  da frase *a)*. O *se* é  palavra apassivante (e não pronome).
Na frase *d)*, temos a indeterminação do sujeito,  como em b), operada pela palavra apassivante ou apassivadora *se*.  Empregamos esta construção, quando não sabemos qual é o sujeito ou,  sabendo-o, não o queremos determinar. Neste caso, o verbo fica na 3.ª  pessoa do singular." Ciberdúvidas

Portanto, parece que, em se tratando de verbos transitivos, o segredo está na concordância ou não com o objeto/sujeito passivo.
O que acham?


----------



## Istriano

abovethelaws said:


> Entendi, agora estou entendendo. A voz passiva versus a indeterminacao do sujeito.
> 
> *Ela vai se casar amanha.*
> amanha ela será casada.



CASAR não é necessariamente um verbo pronominal:
_Ela vai casar amanhã._

*Casar-se *não é um verbo reflexivo e sim pronominal.


----------



## Istriano

abovethelaws said:


> You said being married is a state
> 
> So, one would say "estou casado"?



Normalmente, nos documentos oficiais:

_estar solteiro/a
ser casado/a.
_
 Mas, você pode ouvir _ser solteiro _e _estar casado_.


----------



## Istriano

abovethelaws said:


> uh hum. estou entendo.
> 
> E a frase "Como voce *se chama*? / como *se chama*?" could you guys break this one down for me?




*Como você se chama? * What's your name?
*Qual/Como é seu nome?* What's your name?

In colloquial speech of São Paulo you can also hear:

*Como você chama? *What's your name?
*Como cê chama?* What's your name?

In Salvador:

*Como você se chama?* What's your name?
*Eu me chamo Mário*. My name is Mário
(_Eu chamo Mário_ means: I call Mário.).

In vernacular speech of São Paulo:

*Como você chama?* What's your name?
*Eu chamo Mário.* My name is Mário.
(_Eu chamo o Mário_ means: I call Mário).


Stick to: _Como é seu nome?_


----------



## Istriano

abovethelaws said:


> A canção ‘Lady Laura’, composta pelo Rei em 1976, em momento de solidão  num hotel de Nova York, se tornou (turned itself) uma das que mais fazem sucesso fora do  Brasil.
> 
> And my knowledge tells me that this "se tornou" is a reflexive pronoun as the subject is obvious.
> 
> Great.



*tornar-se* or *virar *mean the same


Ela se tornou uma bruxa. She transformed herself in(to) a witch.
Ela virou uma bruxa. She became a witch.

_Transformar-se_ is much stronger than _tornar-se_ but you get the point.


----------

